# java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError



## Duke (28. Mrz 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem: Wenn ich eine httpConnection aufbauen will, dann schmeißt er mir folgende Fehlermeldung:


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: isNetworkMonitorActive
	at javax.microedition.io.Connector.isNetworkMonitorActive(Native Method)
	at javax.microedition.io.Connector.<clinit>(Connector.java:153)


Meine Methode sieht auch recht normal aus... Woran kann das liegen?


```
private HttpConnection openConnection(String url) {
		HttpConnection con = null;
		try {
			con = (HttpConnection)Connector.open(url);                 //  <--- wirft Exception
			con.setRequestMethod(HttpConnection.POST);
			con.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "Profile/MIDP 2.0 Configuration/CLDC-1.1");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return con;
	}
```

Bin schon seit Stunden am Suchen, hab aber immer noch keine Idee...


----------



## Jockel (28. Mrz 2007)

Was mich gerade etwas irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass die Exception im Thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" geworfen wird. Was hat das AWT bei J2ME zu suchen?


----------



## Duke (29. Mrz 2007)

Hat sich erledigt, trotzdem danke...


----------



## Danila (24. Apr 2007)

hi Duke,

woran lag es denn?

habe einen ähnlichen Fehler anscheinend in der bluecove jre:

Exception in thread "Thread-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: open
	at javax.microedition.io.Connector.open(Native Method)
	at controller.ObexServer.RfCommServer.run(RfCommServer.java:53)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------

